#         ?

## romaro

,          :       ?     ,      .           ?  ,         .  ?

----------


## .

*romaro*,             .       .
   ...

----------

> ...


?

----------

> ?


 ,      ,             10      30   !
     -    "  "       ,    "  ".    ,       :Smilie: 
 ,               !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> ?


    . 





> ,               !


,       .
   -      ,   //       ,        ?     -   .

----------

> .


    !!!



> ,       .
>    -      ,   //       ,        ?     -   .


 ,   ,    -            .
   ,       ,     ?
,          ,            ,       ? , ,    !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !!!


.16.1

----------

> .16.1


      !
  : "         ".
..         !

----------


## ZZZhanna

> !


 !    .

----------


## .

> ,               !


    ?    ,     ,        ?




> ?


      .    , ,   .   ,           ..  ..        . 
     -    .    .     .      .       ? 
     .     -.

          -       .

----------

